# New LGD Puppies!!!



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Silas and Annie. Annie is pure Anatolian, and Silas is 3/4 Anatolian and 1/4 GP. Both come from working parents, and I am thrilled to have them. It has been a decision four years in the making.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, this forum must have really had a bunch of people leave. Pictures of PUPPIES, and no one responds. That is a first!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry, I got here as soon as I could! 

Gorgeous puppies! I love the smile on the second one..


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

And some are almost BROWN!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just saw them, and they are so huggable looking.
They are beautiful. I hope the work out well for you.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I like the smile on the face of the cutie in the bottom right picture.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful Puppies! I bet they are going to grow up & be Great LGD's just like their parents.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I know I am in for _way_ more work around here with these two, but honestly they are just SO smart. I am fascinated by the mindset of LGDs, so am really thankful to finally have these puppies, as we are flat covered with coyotes.

I will relay all of your compliments to them.


----------



## jjstephens (Mar 8, 2013)

Couple of cuties. Congrats!!!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

What cuties! Congratulations!


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Gimme, gimme, gimme! Love them! I really want a LGD to stay with our sheep but DH is hesitant.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

earthkitty said:


> I know I am in for _way_ more work around here with these two, but honestly they are just SO smart. I am fascinated by the mindset of LGDs, so am really thankful to finally have these puppies, as we are flat covered with coyotes.
> 
> I will relay all of your compliments to them.


I know that you know this... but, don't leave them out at night until they are bigger and able to defend themselves against coyotes. They still have some growing and maturing to do first.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep, mekasmom, they have their own stall in the barn. We currently lock everyone up at night, cats, sheep, goats and puppies. They don't get unsupervised time with the stock, either. We all have at least a year of pretty intense training.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

nobrabbit said:


> Gimme, gimme, gimme! Love them! I really want a LGD to stay with our sheep but DH is hesitant.


nobrabbit, my DH was hesitant, too. I've been supplying him with research and information for years, and finally I just got them on my own. We have SO many coyotes, they have even sent scouts into the yard to try and draw my big house dogs out. I had to do something.

He loves them now, and spends more time with them than anyone else. Training and discipline are not his forte though, that is left to me. But then again, I am the mom.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG those are so lovable. I too love that smile! If you don't mind my asking, who did you get them from?


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> OMG those are so lovable. I too love that smile! If you don't mind my asking, who did you get them from?


We got the anatolian from Mary Birdsong, and the male cross from Shadowfax Arabians (an HT member). Those puppies are all sold, and I know Mary still has a few but they are very expensive. That is why I only have the one pure bred, couldn't afford two at the same time. I plan on getting a pure male in a couple of years, to breed to this girl once her health checks are good.

Have you put up an ad in the LGD forum that you want a puppy? There are often litters posted there and sometimes in the barter section.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Too dog-gone stinking CUTE!


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Love puppies, two at a time you'll have your hands full. They are still snack sized, so ya better bring them in for awhile.
Good luck.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I have my hands full in general around here, and on the same trip that we picked up these two we found two tiny dumped puppies on the side of the highway and brought them home too (see the thread in the Pets forum).

I am lucky, really, that only one of these puppies is pure Anatolian. She is far more intense than the male, who is just as laid back and easy going as can be. And they are never allowed to just roam the place, or be unsupervised with any stock. We go through training with them several times a day, and they are locked in their own stall in the barn at night. I won't leave them out for a long time.

This decision did not come lightly, and only after years of research and getting other things on the farm straight. We are prepared to wait another year (perhaps a bit less, maybe more), for them to be able to fully function as lgds. 

I had to start with puppies, because my husband will not allow already grown dogs. I would have preferred to rescue working dogs that need a home, and are already good with stock. 

I'm just glad to have them, because there are coyotes thick as thieves out here.


----------



## JustineInWA (Jan 23, 2010)

VERY cute pups!


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Ya know I can never get my head around the dumping of animals. The hardest part of breeding anything is culling, Cross beak chick, 3 leg kid, wry jawed pup ect. 
Putting them in a situation where they are going to suffer because people dont want to deal with them, is not good, and they should probably not breed if they cant take the responibility that goes with it?


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Because a lot of people suck, that's why it happens. 

Even if a person is dumb enough to believe that the pet they no longer want will do better "out in the country, where it can run free and hunt", or whatever excuse it is that they use, to dump something as young as the two tiny puppies we found is deliberately cruel. Whoever left them there knew full well it was a death sentence, and a long, drawn out terrible one at that.

There are more than cross beaked chicks and three legged goats that need to be removed from the world's gene pool.


----------

